# Cherry peppers



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2013)

Any good recipes for canning red hot cherry peppers?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 15, 2013)

with are without vinegar


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2013)

With Vinegar.


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you considered fermenting them. I am at wok and dont have my notes with me.Here is a quick read on the process. I use a 4% salt solution though. 40gr salt in liter of water...

http://wellpreserved.ca/more-fermented-hot-sauce-and-a-few-tricks/

Try it, I think you will like it..

RR


----------

